# Vote in Our Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Survey to Win a $500 Amazon Gift Card



## AutoGuide.com

​



> *Our readers mean everything to us, and we want to make your voices heard!*
> 
> Help AutoGuide.com by voting for the 2019 Reader’s Choice Car of the Year and have your say on which new vehicles this year should be given top honors.
> 
> In addition to the overall Car of the Year award, there are a few other categories where you can vote for your favorite, including Green Car of the Year, Truck of the Year, Utility Vehicle of the Year, Luxury Car of the Year, Luxury Utility Vehicle of the Year, and Sport Car/Exotic Car of the Year.
> 
> And just to make sure you guys know you’re appreciated, if you vote in this year’s awards, you’ll be entered in a contest to win a $500 Amazon gift card. Voting closes on Nov. 18, 2018, and a winner will be notified shortly after.


Vote in Our Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Survey to Win a $500 Amazon Gift Card at AutoGuide.com.


----------

